# 0-6" Micrometer set



## Charley Davidson (Apr 15, 2012)

Funny how things work out in life. I was needing/wanting a 0-6" micrometer set and had a trade fall through on a set just a few days ago, today I picked this set up off CL for $140.00 only 2 had ever been used. Seemed to be a decent deal. 

They are Fowlers


----------



## Redirish (Apr 16, 2012)

Good shot, Charley.)


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 16, 2012)

Was calibrating them last night and thought they were junkanic: I set them to zero with the standards then checked then with the next standard up & got between .0005 & .001 difference. I finally found the issue, there was dried cosmoline on the anvils and the dried plastic from the protectors on the standards, cleaned them up and wala perfect


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 17, 2012)

Every Fowler micrometer I've used has been pretty good. Seems I have a 1-2 around someplace that I don't use any more, but they have a good program for "special" instruments like disc and pin micrometers. Be sure and put some rust protection back on your standards. Did you get any certs with the standards, or are you assuming they are spot on?

It's not unusual for there to be a little lead error, so don't be too hard on them if they don't make exactly at the opposite end. If it's really critical to you, split the difference.

Oh, and you did very well on that deal.


----------



## goldenchips2 (May 1, 2012)

good deal..
For the hobby guys, or beginners in general,
You do not have to go out and buy starrett.
A cheap made in china set 0 to 6 inch for under a hundred dollars will do you just fine for many years.
MAKE SURE YOU GET STANDARDS !!!!!!
Keep in mind if you do alot of work under the one inch range, 
go ahead and get a better mike for that size you are doing so much of.
carbide faces, non-rotating preferred, also a rachet or friction torque limiter.
Just my opinion, I still have the cheapo set I bought years ago in trade school,
They still serve me well, BUT, I have cared for them..
NO WD-40 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
I really like the starrett oil, worth the money IMHO,...
good luck guys..


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 1, 2012)

With the recent purchase of the HF digital micrometer I now have four 0-1" mics including a brand new Mitutoyo so I'm pretty well covered there.  The small one in the set does not have a ratchet but does have a slip knob.  Not top of the line but great for me.


----------



## MSHAW (May 6, 2012)

The most frequent error in micrometers, other than zero adjustment, is anvils out of parallel. The only easy way to check this is by checking with size blocks in .005" increments for one rotation of the spindle. (.025") If the anvils are not parallel the errors will vary from check to check.

I have a set of 5 cast iron lapping parallels in .005" increments used to true the anvils. You have to lap a few strokes with each one and keep working thru the set untill the anvils show full contact on all the parallels. These were home made. I have never seen them for sale.

Malkin Shaw
York, Pa.


----------

